# eating problems



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have friends in their 80,s & "ginge" has this problem when eating.
He has difficulty in digesting it & can only eat soft foods & sometimes it comes back into his nose causing him to choke His doctor has advised him not to drink any fluid before or after meals. Has anyone experienced or heard of similar symptoms. I would very much like to help him.
Tel


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The aging process not only alters our physical appearance, but changes the way each body system functions. .
It does seem to be an age thing


----------



## bellazz (Jul 1, 2012)

i think one should avoid taking too much food and fluid as he progresses towards old age. as locovan told the 'aging process'. it is absoultely right. the body parts start vitiating with the age.

its not some medical solution to this problem rather a lay man's opinion.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If this friend has not had some specialist tests done to check for an obstruction he should go back to his GP and ask for a referral. These symptoms can be indicative of a gastro-intestinal obstruction and this needs to be ruled out before the problem is essentially ignored.

Lesley (Registered Nurse)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like reflux, they should see the doctor they can do something about it. Don't leave things my sister is very ill because she ignored a small problem for 10 months.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I do not want to alarm anyone but a relative recently had a similar problem but she was 30 years younger than ginge.

It turned out to be Cancer of the Aesophagus and was inoperable.

I would get the GP involved.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It ain't normal so I would 
get him to go to the doctor. 
The sooner the better I would think

Experience tells me better safe than sorry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh that was in May I do hope it was followed up with a GP by now !!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

locovan said:


> Gosh that was in May I do hope it was followed up with a GP by now !!


Too right Mavis!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree

would want a specialist opinion

too much is conveniently put down to old age

It may be the only advice given his age, but have it checked

Aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

He has the right to know what is going on even if he has an inoperable obstruction.


----------

